# Παν μέτρον άριστον



## nickel (Mar 21, 2010)

Ξανάνοιξε κάπου συζήτηση αν το σωστό είναι το «Μέτρον άριστον» ή το «Παν μέτρον άριστον». Θυμήθηκα και θυμήθηκαν κι εκεί το κείμενο που είχε γράψει ο Σαραντάκος όταν ο Στάθης της «Ε» στόλισε, λίγο πολύ, σαν αγράμματους όσους λένε «παν μέτρον άριστον», μεταξύ άλλων.

Στο κείμενό του (που βρίσκει κανείς και στο βιβλίο του _Γλώσσα μετ’ εμποδίων_) ο Σαραντάκος έδειξε ότι η παραφθορά έχει μακρά ιστορία, αφού, μπορεί μεν να είπε ο Κλεόβουλος «Μέτρον άριστον», αλλά υπάρχουν νεότεροι συγγραφείς —ο Γρηγόριος ο Ναζιανζηνός, ο Μέγας Βασίλειος, ο Ιωάννης ο Δαμασκηνός, ο Μιχαήλ Ψελλός και άλλοι— που δεν είχαν πρόβλημα να πουν «Παν μέτρον άριστον» (οι πρώτοι τρεις έχουν υπόψη τους και χρησιμοποιούν και το σκέτο «Μέτρον άριστον»). Το κυριότερο επιχείρημα εναντίον της φλύαρης εκδοχής είναι ότι αλλάζει το νόημα, σαν να πούμε κάνει αριθμήσιμο το μη αριθμήσιμο, λες και δεν ταιριάζει εδώ η επιτατική χρήση τού «πας». 

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν κακά ελληνικά στα χρόνια του Κλεόβουλου, αλλά το «Παν μέτρον άριστον» δεν ενοχλούσε τους άγιους πατέρες ούτε τους λεξικογράφους του περασμένου αιώνα. Στον Ηπίτη (1909), στον Δημητράκο, στη Μεγάλη Εγκυκλοπαίδεια, χωρίς κανένα σεβασμό στον Κλεόβουλο, γράφουν αυτό που λέει ο κόσμος, «Παν μέτρον άριστον». Και ο κόσμος, όταν το λέει, εννοεί αυτό που καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι: Να αποφεύγουμε τις υπερβολές.

Το δικό μου σχόλιο στο κείμενο του Σαραντάκου: Θα κατέκρινα κάποιον που θα έλεγε «Παν μέτρον άριστον» μόνο αν προσέθετε «όπως είχε πει ο Κλεόβουλος».

Με την ευκαιρία: Ας μη λησμονούμε ότι στο διαδίκτυο τρώνε τα «ν» ανάλογα με τις ορέξεις τους: «μέτρον άριστο», «μέτρο άριστον», «μέτρο άριστο».

Με όλα αυτά θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό σαχλό αγγλικό ανέκδοτο:

“To be or not to be” — Shakespeare’s Hamlet
“To be is to do” — Socrates
“To do is to be” — Jean-Paul Sartre
“Do be do be do” — Frank Sinatra.

Τώρα:
«Μέτρον άριστον» — Κλεόβουλος ο Λίνδιος (6ος αι. π.Χ.)
«Παν μέτρον άριστον» — Αϊ-Βασίλης (4ος αι.)
«Παν μέτρον απροβάριστον» — Έλληνας πολίτης (2010)

Άλλες προτάσεις: Ουδέν μέτρον ευχάριστον. Παν μέτρον δυσάρεστον. Μην κολλάμε στις ρίμες. Μην κολλάμε στον Κλεόβουλο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Για να καταλαβαίνουν και οι νεότεροι το ανέκδοτο, στο 2':29" 
_Strangers In The Night_ - Frank Sinatra


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 21, 2010)

Στην αρχή μιας ταινίας με τον Κριστόφ Λαμπέρ ξανθό, λέει ακριβώς αυτό το ανέκδοτο μετά τους τίτλους. Απλώς το θυμήθηκα και είπα να το πω.


----------

